#  >  > E-Commerce, Social Media and Online Marketing >  >  > Ecommerce and Online Marketing >  >  > Payment Processing >  >  PayPal in Sri Lanka

## Neo

There was a news last year December regarding PayPal team's visit to Sri Lanka in mid January to enable inward payment services? Was there any progress on that? I am using PayPal for one of the affiliate program. I do not want to use another country detail as it is illegal, costly and there are lot of risks associated with that process and in terms of other payment gateway, the charges are little high. Why do we have lot of restriction in SL in terms of payment gateways and related industry products?

----------


## Beacon

> There was a news last year December regarding PayPal team's visit to Sri Lanka in mid January to enable inward payment services? Was there any progress on that? I am using PayPal for one of the affiliate program. I do not want to use another country detail as it is illegal, costly and there are lot of risks associated with that process and in terms of other payment gateway, the charges are little high. Why do we have lot of restriction in SL in terms of payment gateways and related industry products?


Neo,
Actually, this is not only the last year! Our government release some news (might be a joke) every year about PayPal saying they almost done and getting different gateways like Stripe and WorldPay with a help of private banks! I've published a very detailed article about PayPal alternative here

----------


## Neo

Thank you Beacon. That's a very detailed article. Currently we have one approved payment gateway which is Payhere Do you think they will go global and transform there business & give global standard payment system like Paypal, Skrill etc.? They have added few notable features which support eCommerce industry like shopify, open cart, woo commerce etc. plugins.

----------

